# Palm Pilot



## lsoliz (Jul 8, 2003)

MY boss just got a Dell AXIM and I hooked it up and he wanted to get rid of his old palm pilot so i removed the software for the palm pilot. 

When we started messing with his AXIM it didn't have any of his contacts. Come to find out he didn't have his contacts in Outlook Express which synchronizes with the AXIM.

So I figure no problem just bring up the old palm pilot and get everything off of there, but it was dead so i put new batteries in it and everything was wiped out. 

anyway that i can retrieve all that information? does palm pilot put a folder out there somewhere on your hard drive that has all the old numbers and contacts? i just started a couple of months ago and no one knows where the palm pilot software is! can anyone help?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

For my Palm Vx, the data is stored in the lb subdirectory of the Palm software directory. The lb directory contains subdirectories for address, datebook, memopad, etc. as well as a backup directory for all the Palm applications. If you've uninstalled the Palm software, this directory may have been removed, and you'll need a data recovery tool to have any chance of restoring it (assuming you haven't written to the drive since you've uninstalled). My address information is stored in a file named address.dat; you might search your drive for any files that begin with "address" and see if something shows up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## top_gizmo (Jun 28, 2003)

If you unistalled the palm desktop, the archive folder is probably gone. If it is in the recycle bin (I doubt it), restore it.

As a last hope goto http://hccweb1.bai.ne.jp/~hcj58401/REST2514.EXE

And use this utility to restore the files, if they have not been overwritten.

Other than that, the data is lost.

Top


----------



## Timewise (Aug 3, 2003)

Actually, you could probably get the data back just by reinstalling the Palm software.

Most software, when you uninstall it, it only removes what the install wizard put on your computer. Once in a great while the uninstall routine prompts you to delete the data and directories, but not usually.

Look at games you've uninstalled. Still has saved games and profiles and whatnot most of the time.

The data files presumably were created when you used the program, not when the program was installed. Hence it's entirely probable that they are still there.


----------

